# we want to move to Australia but dont know where to start HELP please



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all 
We are a family living in England and have been wanting to move to Australia for some time .. but we just dont know where to start ? .. my partner works as a Roofer Tiler Slater.. im a Community worker we have 3 children and are desperate for a new better life in Australia .. we have never been to Austrialia but have done a lot of research on it.. is there any body out there who can help us with the next step ? there are so many companys offering to help us with the move ? but were not sure of which ones are good or which are just after huge amounts of money ... we would welcome any advice ... thank you for time


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

If you look at the stickies at the top of the forum page "Thinking of emigrating?" and "please read....", they are a good place to start. The first thread will lead you through what you need to do to see if you have enough points etc and the second has a link to DIAC so you'll be able to look through all the visas and work out which one you think suits your circumstances.

I always suggest contacting an agent when you're first thinking to emigrating, basically to get you on the right track - their first consultation is usually free without oblication. We used George Lombard who was fantastic, and Karen (the other Moderator on this forum) used The Emigration Group. We also have a few agents who post on here and if you wanted to you can contact them via their signature (pc, SOMV, Liana Allen, Alan Collett). If your circumstances are pretty straightforward, you could if you wanted to go through the process yourself - we used an agent because we wanted to make sure we were doing everything correctly plus we were up against the clock to get our application in before OH turned 45 so couldn't afford timewise to make any mistakes. Or you could use an agent for the skills assessment part and then do the main application yourself. As I said, we used an agent and their help was invaluable.

Have a read through of those threads and if you've got any further questions (which you will  ) then just ask away.

Dolly


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*thank you for your advice..*



Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


There is so much information on this web site which is really very helpful. my partner is a self employed Industrial Roofer and is not sure how or who to apply for a job there are lots of different companys willing to help can any one surgest a good web site for him to find jobs in Roofing please... thank you for your time Dolly . Also we are not sure which part of Australia we are looking to go. we have 3 children a 17 year old son and two daughters aged 4 and 7 im a care worker working out in the community with the elderly i have NVQ level 2 and have 7 years work experience.. we just want to make a better life for us all.. all advice welcome thanks .


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there

I would definately use an agent to help you. We used visa-go and although agents don't come cheap it takes the stress out of the whole process. Visa-go have been great and most agents give a price before you start the process so you know how much you are going to pay and then of course you have the lodgement etc to pay. I am a midwife and hope to be in brisbane later this year!

Good luck with everything
Lisa


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info... there is some much info out there it can be overwhelming.. how long has it taken you to get your visa ? if you dont mind me asking why have you decided on brisbane ? we were looking at adelaide ... thanks for your reply 


ellisa said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would definately use an agent to help you. We used visa-go and although agents don't come cheap it takes the stress out of the whole process. Visa-go have been great and most agents give a price before you start the process so you know how much you are going to pay and then of course you have the lodgement etc to pay. I am a midwife and hope to be in brisbane later this year!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

jane35 said:


> Thanks for the info... there is some much info out there it can be overwhelming.. how long has it taken you to get your visa ? if you dont mind me asking why have you decided on brisbane ? we were looking at adelaide ... thanks for your reply


Hi Jane,
I am a nurse and did the visa process myself on a PR visa as I had the points, the forms are lengthy, but not that difficult and it saves you money. I applied in June and had visa by Dec, which I think was very quick.
We are going to Perth, we like you thought of all the different places and it came down to Brisbane or Perth and we choose Perth as we have a young family, 1,3 and 6 year old boys. We did our rekki in Perth and liked what we saw, hence we move there in June. It's really hard to decide where you want to be as what suits one person may not suit another.
Good luck,
Jan


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

Hi Janice and family.... The whole process looks scary to be honest we have not be to Australia but it has been a dream of our for a while now.. my partner is self employed i work part time as a carer i have my NVQ level 2 .. we have 3 Children my son has just turned 17 and my two daughters are 4 and 7 .... we only rent our home... so have no real equity ... some savings but that's all I'm so worried about not being able to live out there... But we are so desperate to get out the UK .... any advice would be great... whats the best way for my partner to get a job in Australia we have done the points test and have been told we have enough points my partner is 42 this year so really its now or never for us thank you for your time.


Janice said:


> Hi Jane,
> I am a nurse and did the visa process myself on a PR visa as I had the points, the forms are lengthy, but not that difficult and it saves you money. I applied in June and had visa by Dec, which I think was very quick.
> We are going to Perth, we like you thought of all the different places and it came down to Brisbane or Perth and we choose Perth as we have a young family, 1,3 and 6 year old boys. We did our rekki in Perth and liked what we saw, hence we move there in June. It's really hard to decide where you want to be as what suits one person may not suit another.
> Good luck,
> Jan


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

jane35 said:


> Thanks for the info... there is some much info out there it can be overwhelming.. how long has it taken you to get your visa ? if you dont mind me asking why have you decided on brisbane ? we were looking at adelaide ... thanks for your reply


Hi Jane

I started the process last july and in that i mean waiting for my skills test and sponser nomination from the queensland government. I am just about to lodge my visa now so haven't yet been granted a visa. The waiting seems endless to me but hey it will be worth it in the end. We are going to brisbane because my cousin and her family live there so it seemed like a good starting place as i have been given so much information on brissie. 
Goodluck
Lisa


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi jane 35,

The visa application process, particularly for the permanent visa, breaks down into 2 steps:

First your husband has to obtain a skills assessment. Given your husband's occupation that means that your husband will have to apply to the TRA (Trades Recognition Australia) for an assessment.

Once you have the skills assessment you will then be able to apply for whichever visa is suitable. 

So the fist thing you need to concentrate on is the skills assessment.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

Hi Veronika thank you for your advice i went on to the TRA site they transferred me over to the Australian Visa Government site.... we have already had skills assessed on that site and they said he has enough points and that some one would phone him... that was weeks ago... Nothing where do we go from here ?


SOMV said:


> Hi jane 35,
> 
> The visa application process, particularly for the permanent visa, breaks down into 2 steps:
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

I am a bit confused about what you have or have not applied for. 

The Australia Government website (immi.gov.au) provides lots of information and a points calculator but you cannot actually apply for a skills assessment via the website. 

Have you made an actual skills assessment application by completing the TRA form, attaching all documents and then sending the application to the TRA in Australia? 

Here is a link to the correct page:

workplace.gov.au - 1 Skills assessment for people intending to migrate to Australia

Cheers,
Veronika




jane35 said:


> Hi Veronika thank you for your advice i went on to the TRA site they transferred me over to the Australian Visa Government site.... we have already had skills assessed on that site and they said he has enough points and that some one would phone him... that was weeks ago... Nothing where do we go from here ?


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*thanks again*

I think I'm more confused than you.. when i go on to the TRA site they say i must do a skilled visa test and when i click on to it it redirects me to (immi.gov.au) ??? Ive looked at the email that (immi.gov) Sent us and it says on there...Congratulations on passing Australia Visa Bureau on line skilled visa assessment ???? where am i going wrong ??


SOMV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit confused about what you have or have not applied for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Visa Bureau is a migration agent, not the Department of Immigration. What Visa Bureau is telling you is not that you have obtained a skills assessment but that from the information you have submitted on their website you appear to have scored the required amount of points and would be eligible for a skilled visa. (I have not been on their site so I cannot be sure.)

There is a lot of work involved in submitting a skills assessment, so if you have not prepared detailed references, or completed any paper forms, I am pretty sure that you have not actually applied for a skills assessment.

Cheers,
Veronika



jane35 said:


> I think I'm more confused than you.. when i go on to the TRA site they say i must do a skilled visa test and when i click on to it it redirects me to (immi.gov.au) ??? Ive looked at the email that (immi.gov) Sent us and it says on there...Congratulations on passing Australia Visa Bureau on line skilled visa assessment ???? where am i going wrong ??


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sorry...*

Hi again i just went back on to the TRA site had a good look.. yes i think Ive found it ... you have to pay for the skills test... the other half will get together all his documents hope to speak to you when we've heard back THANK YOU 


jane35 said:


> I think I'm more confused than you.. when i go on to the TRA site they say i must do a skilled visa test and when i click on to it it redirects me to (immi.gov.au) ??? Ive looked at the email that (immi.gov) Sent us and it says on there...Congratulations on passing Australia Visa Bureau on line skilled visa assessment ???? where am i going wrong ??


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Best of luck!



jane35 said:


> Hi again i just went back on to the TRA site had a good look.. yes i think Ive found it ... you have to pay for the skills test... the other half will get together all his documents hope to speak to you when we've heard back THANK YOU


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

 Thanks so much for your time and advice....


SOMV said:


> Best of luck!


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi veronica. sorry to ask again... my partner had a phone call today from Visa Bureau... they are saying his skills are on the in demand list but they have had over 2000 applicants since last week ? he has a free telephone conversation with someone next week what questions should he ask ? they said that the cost to re-locate would be around £6000 ? she also said it would take about 12- 18 months my son will be 18 next January.. he is not my partners child and have been told he will have to make his own application... is this right i couldn't leave without my son please help .... thank you so much.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

Why don't you give me a call, I will go over all the details with you.

My number is 0207 502 1546.

Cheers,
Veronika



jane35 said:


> hi veronica. sorry to ask again... my partner had a phone call today from Visa Bureau... they are saying his skills are on the in demand list but they have had over 2000 applicants since last week ? he has a free telephone conversation with someone next week what questions should he ask ? they said that the cost to re-locate would be around £6000 ? she also said it would take about 12- 18 months my son will be 18 next January.. he is not my partners child and have been told he will have to make his own application... is this right i couldn't leave without my son please help .... thank you so much.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jane35 said:


> hi veronica. sorry to ask again... my partner had a phone call today from Visa Bureau... they are saying his skills are on the in demand list but they have had over 2000 applicants since last week ? he has a free telephone conversation with someone next week what questions should he ask ? they said that the cost to re-locate would be around £6000 ? she also said it would take about 12- 18 months my son will be 18 next January.. he is not my partners child and have been told he will have to make his own application... is this right i couldn't leave without my son please help .... thank you so much.


I would list down every question you aren't sure of (including anything you've asked on the forum). Make sure you know the service being offered for that price and get some other quotes from other agents (such as Veronika). By the way it may be cheaper to go for an agent in Oz due to the exchange rate so check that out too. 

For most visas the ages are important for WHEN you apply NOT when you move. 
We had to apply before we were 40 otherwise we would lose points so you would need to make sure that the application is in quickly but check what the visas say about dependent children because if your son is living at home that may give you a little longer to apply. 

Let us know how you get on.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Yes we will ask a lot of questions i have just spoken to Veronika.... thanks for the help and advice 


kaz101 said:


> I would list down every question you aren't sure of (including anything you've asked on the forum). Make sure you know the service being offered for that price and get some other quotes from other agents (such as Veronika). By the way it may be cheaper to go for an agent in Oz due to the exchange rate so check that out too.
> 
> For most visas the ages are important for WHEN you apply NOT when you move.
> We had to apply before we were 40 otherwise we would lose points so you would need to make sure that the application is in quickly but check what the visas say about dependent children because if your son is living at home that may give you a little longer to apply.
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jane35 said:


> Yes we will ask a lot of questions i have just spoken to Veronika.... thanks for the help and advice


Great can you share of the info? 

What have you decided do? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Yes ...*

We spoke to Veronica.. she asked us a few `Questions what are our ages ? what Qualifications does my partner have where in Aussie we would like to re-locate are we all fit and well have we any convictions ? she was really friendly and helpful she is sending me an email... on cost what you get for that cost and where we need to go next ? i will keep you posted 


kaz101 said:


> Great can you share of the info?
> 
> What have you decided do?
> 
> ...


----------

